# thinking about setting up a vampire crab tank



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

so im considering setting up a tank for vampire crabs. im planning on a 15gal but i have no idea how to set it up. i cannot find very much info about this online.

i understand that i need a paludarium.

what substrate works best?
what type of water is required? (fresh? parameters?)
what is the suitable ambient temperate range?
what type of plants?
what do they eat?
best filter for the aquatic portion of the tank?
do you put their food in the water or on the land?
where can i purchase vampire crabs?


----------



## dpickleboy (Feb 28, 2011)

Bump bump bump


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

nobody here keeps vampire crabs?


----------

